# 2 problème avec mon iPod touch acheté au USA



## Guillaugue (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Je viens d' acheter un iPod touch au USA et j ai 2 problème avec celui-ci: 1 impossible de le faire reconnaitre par iTunes (j ai déjà été a l Apple store et il ne savent pas m aider.Windows le reconnait comme appareil photo

2 il me semble que ma batterie se décharge vite,elle descent jusque a 20 pour-cent très rapidement puis reste a ce niveau.Grace a une application qui donne le pourcentage de la batterie j ai remarqué que celle ci pouvait passer de 50 % a 70% en une seconde.
Que faire?


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

ben faire marcher le SAV pardi


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2010)

Guillaugue a dit:


> impossible de le faire reconnaitre par iTunes





Guillaugue a dit:


> Grace a une application qui donne le pourcentage de la batterie j ai remarqué que celle ci pouvait passer de 50 % a 70% en une seconde.
> Que faire?



Comment as-tu réussi à installer une application sans passer par iTunes ?
Il est jailbreaké ?


----------



## Guillaugue (6 Août 2010)

Non il n est pas jailbreaké
Je suis passé a l Apple store et iTune le reconnait sur les Mac  mais pas sur mon pc
J ai donc téléchargé les applis depuis mon iPod initialisé a Apple store


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1369?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

